# SO CAL !! MCCormick or AMR MEDICS



## ollie (Oct 6, 2009)

hey guys well im doing my ride alongs in a week or so and they asked us to pick a company we get to choose from MCCormick and AMR both a great companies. i live near pasadena and mccormick is in lynnwood and hawthorne and the compton area and AMR is in like the san gabriel valley area, i really wanted to get MCCormick because my professor works for them and said that its a good area as in call volume but amr is closer to my home which should i pick ?  and if any of u guys work for MCCormick or AMR hi i might see u soon maybe


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 6, 2009)

NO offense to the AMR guys... but Ive heard great things about Mccormick guys. I'd say try with them. BUt if you want EMTs on this forum... I believe that a lot are with AMR


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 6, 2009)

You're in LACo. so either unit(if they are 911) will not be staffed with paramedics. That being said, if they are both BLS 911 providers, I would go with the one closest to your house. Lynwood and Hawthorne are busy, but so are many areas of the SGV. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 7, 2009)

Go with the company that does a lot of tranfers, therefore, you will know exactly where you will start your career.


----------



## atropine (Oct 7, 2009)

Go with Mc Cormick, you will have fun and get to see what real heros do on a regular basis. Plus you might one get to maybe get picked up by fire.^_^


----------



## daedalus (Oct 7, 2009)

atropine said:


> Go with Mc Cormick, you will have fun and get to see what real heros do on a regular basis. Plus you might one get to maybe get picked up by fire.^_^


Hah. Real heros. Right.


----------



## 911paramedic (Oct 7, 2009)

EMT's saving lifes are not hero's?  Please clarify your statement.


----------



## atropine (Oct 7, 2009)

csmmedic said:


> Hah. Real heros. Right.



Yeah LA Co. FD, cmon now who else would be the hero's?^_^


----------



## ollie (Oct 9, 2009)

any of u guys work for MCCormick or AMR ??


----------



## ollie (Oct 9, 2009)

jg medic to ur reply i know both amr and MCCormick are staffed with paramedics both my professors work for each and are paramedics, who told u they werent staffed with medics ?


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2009)

I use to work for AMR many moons ago, and I guess they lost all the 911 contracts in the area I used to be in.


----------



## ollie (Oct 9, 2009)

now they have the san gabriel valley, i really wanted to work for amr but there not  hiring in LA Co.


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2009)

Have you tried Care?, also don't sell yourself short check out the hospitals foe tech positions


----------



## ollie (Oct 10, 2009)

actually i saw an ambulance of care today at work i was like "omg thats care" my co worker was like ok what's  up with you i was like nevermind lol


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 10, 2009)

The private 911 ambulances are not ALS in LA Co. Your profs might be medics for AMR and McCormick for IFT's, but they will not function as ALS 911 responders.


----------



## ollie (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry may sound dumb but whats ift's


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 10, 2009)

Inter-facility transfer. Private medics in LA can do certain ALS transfers, but even they do respond to 911 calls as backup, they still have to utilize LACoFD medics for the ALS stuff.


----------



## ollie (Oct 10, 2009)

oh  ok thanks  do u work for MCCormick or amr ?


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 10, 2009)

I work for AMR in Riverside County. I used to work for Care when I was a basic, I would say them or McCormick are the best BLS companies if you want to work in LA.


----------



## ollie (Oct 10, 2009)

oh cool my professor works for amr in the riverside county or the ventura county


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 10, 2009)

911paramedic said:


> EMT's saving lifes are not hero's?  Please clarify your statement.



No, they're doing their job. Just like the nurses, technicians, physicians, and other support personnel at the hospital. Additionally, if a specific job is a hero by the nature of their job, than all of the support personnel (supply techs, dispatchers, mechanics, crew chiefs, etc) are also heroes since they enable the front line personnel to do their jobs effectively. If you're looking for some sick perverse hero worship, than by all means, stay out of health care.


----------

